# Seeking Group in North Central Jersey



## Olgar Shiverstone

I'm an experienced 30-something gamer looking to join a group for a regular (or semi-regular) D&D game in North Central Jersey (I'm in Lake Hopatcong, willing to drive some distance depending upon game location).  I ran a D&D 3.5 campaign in the Atlanta area for 4 years before moving to Jersey but haven't played/DM'd in a year -- looking to get back into it.

- Prefer "classic" D&D flavor, 3.0/3.5 rules.  I'm happy as a clam playing core-rules only but willing to adapt as required, within reason (if you have an inch-thick book of house rules, though, I probably won't like your game).

- Willing to DM, though I'd prefer to join an existing group to get to know folks before starting DMing.

- Timing of the game matters as I often travel during the week for work.

- Prefer to play with adults who enjoy playing the game (beer & pretzels gaming is fine; personally I like a balance of ); looking for a good environment (no drugs, smoking at the table, etc)

PM or post in the thread.

Thanks!


----------



## Cinerarium

Hi Olgar!

I live in High Bridge (head down 517 and bang a right in Long Valley... it's about 40 minutes from you) and grew up in Sparta (cut my gaming teeth with a bunch of my Sparta High School buddies fifteen years back), so welcome to the neighborhood!  I'm interested in starting a group up if we can find some more folks.  I haven't played regularly since I moved back north from Virginia a couple of years ago but would love to get into it again.  3.5 is great, and since I haven't played in a couple of years I'm not super familiar with most of the non-core books that have come out in that time.  I'm a fan of the Eberron setting but am fine with most anything as long as the folks at the table are fun to hang out with and the story's good.

At any rate, let me know if any kind of group coalesces.  I'd volunteer to DM but between my job, my kids, and basically the rest of my life I'd like to keep to playing for now.  

Let me know!
Steve


----------



## diaglo

i can vouch for Olgar. he is a good egg.

read the story hour in my sig for details about his gaming ability.


----------



## howandwhy99

That goes double for me.  Olgar is top notch playing or running games.


----------



## Cinerarium

Bumping this -- Olgar, any luck?  Anybody else out there in northern/central Jersey looking for a group?  I'd throw this out to Sussex, Warren, Morris, Hunterdon, and Somerset counties.

More on me -- I'm an early thirties gamer as well.  I started playing in 5th grade but since high school I've gone long stretches without playing.  I was lucky enough a few years ago to fall in with a bunch of great guys in Maryland and northern Virginia (Destan and Frostrune, if they're still on the boards) and we had a regular group for a couple of years that I DM'd for the majority, before I moved north.  Haven't had much time or opportunity to play since then.  I'm really looking for the kind of group that can hang out over a couple of beers and have a great time and a regular conversation, and then can also sit down at the gaming table and geek out for a few hours every couple weeks.

So I'm hoping this goes somewhere and that there are some other people between groups.  Let's go!


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone

Not much in other responses, yet.  Failed Saving Throw is supposed to be moving to Clifton late summer/early fall -- that's potentially three.  If we could just track down 2-3 more regulars in say Morris/Sussex County we'd be good to go.

I ran my last campaign in Atlanta (diaglo, howandwhy99, and some others here at EN World were in that group).  That campaign went 4 years, every two weeks at first, then less often as I moved away and had a onger commute to the game.

I'm looking for the same sort of group as you -- easy going, etc.

I'd prefer to have a semi-regular schedule to help everyone plan -- every two weeks or so.  Our Atlanta group did Sundays 12-6, but even four-hour sessions would be OK.  Friday evening, Sat or Sun are best for me as I do a lot of travel during the week, and my schedule is pretty unpredictable.


----------



## Cinerarium

Friday evenings are probably the easiest for me.  I've got kids and work a bunch during the week, so the weekends are my time for them and to try to get anything done around the house.  I can sympathize with the travel though -- one of the reasons I didn't play much the last couple of years was that my last job had me traveling Monday through Thursday every week.


----------



## drquestion

Failed Saving Throw (who's moving to Clifton soon, and had an earlier ad) had been talking about trying to find a group.  I'm in my late twenties, and in New Brunswick, but I'm willing to travel a bit for a game.  We had been thinking of something like a biweekly Sunday game.  Sundays are probably the only feasible day for me if the game's going to be in North Jersey.  I work down in Princeton, and the drive would just be too far for a weeknight game, particularly when added to rush hour traffic.


----------



## Failed Saving Throw

Hey guys. My wife and I just moved to Clifton, and we're in the process of getting the apartment together. I'll be leaving for our honeymoon soon, but would be available by the middle of September. 

I'm looking to DM a 3.5 campaign, but I'd be just as happy to be a player in someone else's group. The catch with me is that my apartment is not really the best gaming environment. 

As I mentioned to Drquestion via e-mail, I'd like to run the Savage Tide adventure path (it ran in the final 12 issues of Dungeon), but I'm pretty open to other ideas.

As for when I'm available, I prefer Friday and Sunday. Sunday is really the best time for me.

Let's see, what else...I'm 30, have been playing D&D for a long time, but have yet to DM or play a 3.5 campaign, and I'm really itching to jump into it.


----------



## Wystan

Well, 

I am a 33 Year old gamer that would be interested in a monthly type game night. I live in the Paterson area and can travel if needed as well... 

Wystan (Bill)


----------



## Failed Saving Throw

Wystan said:
			
		

> Well,
> 
> I am a 33 Year old gamer that would be interested in a monthly type game night. I live in the Paterson area and can travel if needed as well...
> 
> Wystan (Bill)




Only monthly? I like a bi-weekly approach personally...but then, I don't have kids yet.


----------



## drquestion

I could also do Friday nights if it weren't every week.  I can normally leave work relatively early on Fridays, and wouldn't mind getting back a bit later, so the trip is less of an issue.  A mix of Fridays and Sundays would be good, too - maybe that would work.  I could definitely be available for a longer time on Sundays.

Like FST, my apartment is  poorly suited to a gaming gathering, so unfortunately I can't offer to host.

Savage Tide sounds good to me, but I'm flexible.  I'd prefer to play rather than DM, at least at first.  My work responsibilities are changing starting in September, so I need to get an idea of how much free time I'll have.

FST is willing to DM, and Olgar, Wystan, Cinerarium, and I want to play, so if we can decide on a place and time, it sounds like we can get a group together.  I, for one, am excited to get back to playing some D&D!


----------



## Wystan

Well, I own a house that has an UNUSED so far gaming room. I would tentatively be willing to host, but would prefer to meet first in a neutral place and yes Monthly is best for me as I have a weekly game and Many other responsibilities. I have no Children.

(I may be able to swing bi-monthly, but that will be tight. Sundays will be worse for me but doable (I am the Youth Leader at my church and plan on running YG on Sunday Nights)...)

I am also Open Minded and get along with most/all people....


----------



## KingCrab

Hi.  I'm a 32 year old gamer from Parsippany who would like to try joining as well if there is room.  

I can DM, but I would prefer to be a player.  I have one group I run for currently, but due to the schedules of some of my players, we have trouble meeting even once a month.  I would like to do more gaming than that. 

I work on weekdays but weekends and evenings are generally good for me.  Either monthly or bi-monthly is good for me.  I would have trouble meeting more frequently than that.  My apartment is small and not well suited for hosting games.  My preference is for 3.x D&D.


----------



## Cinerarium

Wow!  All of a sudden so much traffic!  This is great!

I can in theory host if you guys can make it to High Bridge -- I've got a house with a handful of rooms that could make an ok game room.  If I'm hosting that also makes my gaming much more palatable to my wife.  And with kids I'm much more into a Friday evening game if the rest of you can make that.  I can get out before five on Fridays and I don't get enough time with the kids as is or time to work on my house (it's an 1870's Victorian and needs regular loving) -- Sundays are a big help in both directions.

That said, I'm fine meeting once every two to four weeks.  I like the idea of Savage Tide to start with -- a nice defined prebuilt campaign to keep it relatively low stress on the DM while we break in the group.

So one last question if you folks are good with this -- when do we start?


----------



## Cinerarium

Oh, and Failed Saving Throw -- congrats on the upcoming wedding!


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone

I'm down with an every two-to-four-week schedule.  Friday evenings or Sundays would be preferred.  The evening time might be challenging depending on location due to traffic, though.  We'll want to shoot for a centrally located location.

I could also host, as I've got a finished basement area unused that could be gameroom converted, and could backup DM as needed.

Locations:

Olgar: Lake Hopatcong, space avail
Cinerarium: High Bridge, space avail
King Crab: Parsippany, no space
Wystan: Patterson, space avail
drquestion: New Brunswick, no space
FST: Clifton, no space

FST: When in September were you looking to start?

Right now I have all Sept Fridays free (with one or two potentially awkward due to travel and out-of-town guests the last week of the month).  Early Sept Sundays are free; last two Sundays in the month may not be again due to those out-of-town guests.  October is completely good except for the weekend of 13-16 when I'm out of town.  The weekend of 14-16 September right now (or earlier in the month) would be a perfect start time for me.

And do we want a separate board/site for this group to work campaign-specific discussion?  I had success with my past groups using a YahooGroups site and would be willing to set one up for this group, this weekend when I return from my current trip to Arizona.

Savage Tide sounds like a great place to start!


----------



## drquestion

I'm also good with a biweekly, Friday schedule.  I could probably try to leave around 4 on the days that we met, so something like a 5:30 start time would most likely work for me.

I'm going to be out of town Friday, Sep. 7th, but that's probably before FST gets back from the honeymoon anyways (congrats, by the way!).  I'd be out of town Sunday the 9th, too, if we were thinking about doing a Friday/Sunday mix, but am free any other Sunday.  

Olgar, I like the idea of having a group site or forum, if you're willing to set it up.  That's worked well for me in the past, too.

Looking forward to getting this off the ground!


----------



## Failed Saving Throw

All right, now we're getting somewhere!

I work in Hackensack and get out at 5 p.m., so bear that in mind if you want to get together on Friday nights. Sundays are much better for me, but Fridays are doable.

I should be back from Ireland and ready to play by Sept. 16. And thanks for the congrats, everyone - we got married in June but held off on the honeymoon because we both got new jobs, and then moved right after the wedding. Yes, I am clearly insane.


----------



## KingCrab

The weekend of 14-16 September is also good for me.  I'm pretty flexible in the next couple of weekends after that as well.


----------



## Cinerarium

Ouch -- September 14-16 I'm out of town (actually going on a man trip to Montreal to see Rush with a bunch of buddies).  Other than that everything sounds great!

I made a google map of our locations, let's hope it works. 

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...2713&sspn=0.475645,0.922852&ie=UTF8&z=10&om=1


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone

OK, I'll set a site up this weekend.

Would a 16 SEP start inconvenience anyone, or should we focus on Friday evening?

Edit:  Or maybe that is a problem.  I can't do SUN 23 SEP, but the other Fridays and Sundays have freed up (except for unknown return travel from GA on 21 SEP).

Looking at the map, Parsippany is central, but perhaps Paterson/Wystan might be the best common location given traffic patterns.


----------



## Wystan

I am again more than willing to host, but I think a good tactic is to meet somewhere neutral. As to hosting, let me offer the following for perusal.

1. medium size room with Nice plastic table, 5 chairs rated to 500lbs. 
2. I have Cats, my sister has dogs (the room is outside her part of the house)
3. Any smoking would have to be outside. I prefer to not have smoke in my house. 
4. I tend not to drink alcohol, and would prefer that gaming and intoxication do not mix.

Any questions?


----------



## KingCrab

Wystan said:
			
		

> I am again more than willing to host, but I think a good tactic is to meet somewhere neutral.




You mean like a local gaming store?  The only one around me that I know of is in the Denville area off route 10.  The same is something similar to "dark tower".  They do have tables and a big room.  I don't know exactly how to reserve a table, but I could look into it if people were interested.


----------



## Wystan

No, I mean like eat together first like a diner. This way we meet for the first time in a non-game location and just get to know each other first...


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone

Wystan said:
			
		

> No, I mean like eat together first like a diner. This way we meet for the first time in a non-game location and just get to know each other first...




Not a bad idea depending on what day/time we first meet.

No problems with your rules ... I basically have the same ones for my place!

I'm back in NJ after the return trip from heck ... I'll set up the yahoogroup this morning.

Edit:

I've named the group "North Central Jersey D&D Gamers" (for lack of a better name for now).

Site is: http://groups.yahoo.com/group/NCJGamers/

Email is: NCJGamers@yahoogroups.com 

I'm going to set it up as a private group, so you'll have to request access to join (or get me your email address and I'll invite you).


----------



## wsclark

Hi everyone,

My name is Bill and I live in Byram Township, NJ, which is just into Sussex County about 2 miles north of Route 80 up Route 206.

I am 46 and a long, long time player of D&D (going back to 1975). I am married for 23 years with two kids. I currently have a group that is playing a 3.5 campaign weekly on Friday nights (6 players) that I DM and also had at one point another group that met every three to fours weeks on a weekend to play. I also play in another game that meets fairly weekly on Wednesday evenings that my son (who is 14) also plays in.

I DM 99% of the time and only starting playing a character this past summer on a semi regular basis. I do not know if that will continue once school starts up, since the primary purpose of the gaming on Wednesdays is to give my son a chance to play, but school work comes first.

My son and I did start another campaign early this year, Savage Tides in fact, but the DM's life intervened. Actually, the DM of that campaign was the 7th player in my weekly game.

You can find out a lot of information about my games through the link in my signature.

I am posting in this thread for two primary reasons. One, I like to keep an eye out for other players in my area, since the area is fairly devoid of visible people who player. I do this because you never know what might happen with a gaming group. My original weekly group lost 3 of its 6 original players within the span of 3 months due to people moving, so I like to keep in touch with other players in case my weekly group might need more. Actually, I can handle 1 or 2 additional players in that game at any time.

Second, I would like to at least entertain the possibility of playing in another game with adults (not including my son, or daughter for that matter). Since playing a little bit on and off for the last several months, I have found that I do enjoy it and it improves my DMing ability as well. If I could swing Sundays every two to four weeks, it is also quite possible that I could host the game since my finished basement has an area dedicated to gaming and I also have quite a few reasources available, things like a failry large collection of Dwarven Forge Dungeon terrain.

So, I figured I would chime in here, especially since this is where I have found all of the players in my campaigns over the last 8 years that I didn't know personally. Even if I can't participate in a game, it would be nice to meet all of you. A pre-game meeting at a neutral location, I have found, is always a very good idea. I do it each time I meet new people, it makes everyone feel a lot more comfortable.


----------



## KingCrab

Diner sounds like a great idea.  It's something we're all familiar with (being in NJ) and give us a chance to see if any of us are scary freaks.


----------



## wsclark

KingCrab said:
			
		

> Diner sounds like a great idea.  It's something we're all familiar with (being in NJ) and give us a chance to see if any of us are scary freaks.




Well, if you want to see if I am scary, follow this link. On the right hand side is a picture of three guys (you can click on it to see a larger version). I am the one in the center holding the award.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone

Hey, Bill, welcome aboard ... good to hear there is another gamer close to me, as you're the closest to me of everyone who has responded.

I've approved three requests to join the Yahoo Group thus far so hopefully we can settle on a time and place to meet up.  Diner sounds good to me too (I can't match Bill for awards on the web to prove my un-scariness, so y'all will just have to take a chance  )


----------



## Caias Ward

I'm also looking for a group in NJ. I'm located in West Orange, 33, and have extensive experience playing in both home games and Living Greyhawk. Pretty open to different games as long as things don't go too crazy (like no prestige classes, etc), I prefer my 3.5 D&D to act somewhat like 3.5 D&D 

As for non-scariness, I write RPGs for money, so... wait, that may not prove anything... 

Hope to hear from you all soon.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone

We're getting enough interest that there's now some talk of forming two groups ... so if there's interest, post to join up to the Yahoo group!


----------



## gninjagnome

Hey, my wife and I are looking for a game, we're down in piscataway, but she works up in morristown.  I'll go and join the yahoo group.


----------



## InVinoVeritas

I'll be moving to North Central New Jersey soon, so I'd love to meet up if possible once I'm there!


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone

Update:

We have one group active & playing now with Failed Saving Throw as DM.  That group is full, but we still have a number of people interested in getting a second game together who are mostly just looking for a DM at this point.

If you're interested in the second group, post to the NCJGamers list, address above.


----------



## Talembar

*2nd Group*

There hasn't been any activity on the NCJCampaign board in quite a while -- it doesn't look as if there's much hope of a second game....I think the major problem is the lack of a willing DM...

~Jace


----------



## goblincleaver

Hey, anybody up for forming a group in Warren County, NJ, or it's immediate vicinity?  I'm dying to start up a group but don't want to travel far or stay out too late.  I'm getting too old for that crap!  Anyway, I'm talking 1e here because I'm not capable of moving on to 2e or 3e.  I can DM, but would be fine playing as well.  I'm looking for adult player/DMs of any experience level who are easygoing, social, want use their imagination and have some laughs without being rude or quoting from reference books.  I'm thinking week nights or weekends, maybe 2-4 times a month or so.  Anybody?


----------



## Cinerarium

Hi everyone --

I'm looking to start up a second group that will play on a weeknight, say 6:30 - 10:30.  The first group is strictly weekends and with kids that doesn't work well for me.  I am willing to DM and host if needed.

Please sign up to the NCJGamers group if there's anyone else out there looking for a game in the area.  I work in Bridgewater and live in High Bridge and am willing to travel 30 minutes from either if need be (so Morristown, New Brunswick, Hillsborough, Flemington, Phillipsburg, and Hackettstown are doable).

Hope to hear from you,
Steve


----------



## wysiwyg

Hi goblincleaver.
I have an urge to re-experiment with 1st ed.
However I am currently in South Africa.
Do you think a game via skype or some other voice media might be possible?


----------

